# H: Orks & Misc W: GK



## 5thHorseman (Jan 11, 2012)

I am looking to branch out and start a Grey Knights army as a change of pace from de Boyz. All of the battle wagons are painted in a Death Skulls theme and are really well done. Looking to trade mostly.

Have:
4 Armor Cast Battlewagons 2 with Deffrollas
2 Custom Battlewagons (same size/footprint as normal gw) with Deffrollas
3 Warbuggies with rocket launchers 
Misc Bits (tons of bits)
Paypal

http://www.dakkadakka.com/core/gallery- ... sp?u=67542

Current Wants:
10 Man Strike Squad
Dread Knight (NOS/NIB preferred)
2 Storm Ravens(NOS/NIB preferred)
2 Land Raiders(NOS/NIB preferred)
Coteaz
Box of Storm Troopers from Wargames Factory
20 dark eldar wyches (Bare plastic only)
Eldar/Dark Eldar Pistol/Fusion Pistol
Power sword and Power axe bits
Storm sheild bits(assault squad if possible)
Land Raider sponsons (laz or bolter)
Emporer's Champion (Bare Metal/Plastic only doesn't need to be complete)
Razor Back (low priority)
Paypal


----------

